# Help and guideness needed



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to learn to make themes, mods, and maybe get up to roms. Does anyone have a guide? Maybe point me in the right direction? Any help would mean a lot.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I would suggest heading over to the XDA forums, in the android development section under themes there are a couple of stickied tutorials on the subject.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well the DX is definitely a hard one to do it on...mainly because of the locked bootloader....so if your going to start somewhere i do suggest doing it on another phone.....otherwise u'll be .sbfing every 5 mins. and that can get very very old. But if u do want to move into that anyways. I would suggest picking one of those to start with. Mods tend to be the easiest.....Editing live wall papers to make something u like. Or making small script to do stuff u find yourself doing alot. When it comes to themes and roms....It deff takes alot of programming background skill and knowhow. Hell iv been messing around with android phones for about 2 years now. and I still have NO IDEA where to start when it comes to themes and roms...But outa those 2. I would say go themes. They tend to be a bit easier. Check out ninjamorph and metamorph on the android market. ninjamorph lets u change your UI 1 image at a time...and then make a project outa it which can be made into a update.zip i believe....i have never done that before so i couldnt tell u exactly. But defintely google some of the stuff your interested in doing and look around for tutorials....What your asking here is very broad....there is many things you can do and change.

And lastly if you wanted to do a rom. You would need to start by downloading ubuntu and dual booting it...or throwing it on a seperate computer that u can use for dev'ing and start by learning out how to build the stock android source. There are many tutorials out there.. just google them :-D. Hope this helps some if u have anymore certain questions feel free to pm me or hit me up gchat


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Themes are as easy on the x as any other phone. The bootloader has zero to do with themes. You're editing framework files. What build are you on? GB or froyo? At droidforums.net there are some great tut's by the bowers with team inversion conversion.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm no master themer or anything but I've made quite a few framework mods for the X and made a theme for Apex
most of what I learned to do was by using google and just kind of playing around. I would suggest getting 7zip and using root explorer and making a COPY of your framework-res.apk, place the copy on your sd card so you can move it to your computer. use 7zip to get to the res\drawable-hdpi folder and take a look in there, you will find a lot of the images that you would want to change to make a "simple theme" 
hopefully some of the info was useful for you.


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

ok so i extracted my framework-res file and found this pic where in the hell did it come from?

framework-res\res\drawable-nodpi-v4

View attachment 10


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

ok i have some battery icons i want to change but i want to make a .zip so it can be flashed via cwm. how do you package the file back up?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

ryanwv24 said:


> ok so i extracted my framework-res file and found this pic where in the hell did it come from?
> 
> framework-res\res\drawable-nodpi-v4
> 
> View attachment 53


its an easter egg found in gingerbread...

when you go into settings/about phone and tap on android version like 3-5 times really fast that picture pops up.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

ryanwv24 said:


> ok i have some battery icons i want to change but i want to make a .zip so it can be flashed via cwm. how do you package the file back up?


https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcdxIJRSH9ypZGZzc2pxNDlfMjdnazk4OHNxZA&hl=en&pli=1

section 2.1


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I read a blog by Cyanogen a while back with his advice on this (no idea where I saw it or I'd put a link). What I got from it was to start dev'ing by setting up eclipse and build a few apps first. That way you learn how the system works and is setup. It gives you a knowledge base to build on. It's how I've been learning and it does teach you a lot. I would say what was next, but I haven't gotten there yet... There's a lot of possibilities, and deciding which direction to go can be the hardest part.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Look in my signature for my tutorials on themeing.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Trenton said:


> its an easter egg found in gingerbread...
> 
> when you go into settings/about phone and tap on android version like 3-5 times really fast that picture pops up.


3-5? shit i had to punch it like 15 times lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Trenton said:


> its an easter egg found in gingerbread...
> 
> when you go into settings/about phone and tap on android version like 3-5 times really fast that picture pops up.


hhahahahhah i didnt know that....i tried it and it does work thats hillarious


----------

